# why cant you cross



## Bntegus (Mar 26, 2012)

why cant you cross t.teguixin with t.merianae dont say size that doesn't matter male and female ether accept or they don't i have been thinking about this for along time. they have breed monitors from different parts of the world together don't really no why this would be worth anything but it would be something good to talk about not trying to start a war just thinking it would be cool. thanks billy.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 27, 2012)

_It's been discussed quite a bit but has yet been proven one way or the other,.. this is just one thread but there are others.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9886&page=4#axzz1qIV6uueZ_


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 27, 2012)

i think it could be possible but what would one call it i would name it after my self as like the biggest o yeah to the herping community


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 27, 2012)

Tons of threads.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I read in one of the earlier threads on this, which did get heated by the way, that when asked, knowledgeable biologists said that it may be possible but would require a lot of human intervention. I think that one said a female would have to be AI'd.
If I am not mistaken, in a few small areas, their habitats overlap in Paraguay and Southern Brazil. As far I have been able to determine, interbreeding in the wild has never occurred or at least has never been documented.
Of course I will stand corrected if anyone has heard of this actually happening and can document a creditable source.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 27, 2012)

Its hard to tell what animals care cross and others cannot. An example is a goat and sheep. A male goat is more than happy to mate with a female sheep and a female sheep would allow it but even if mating happens nothing happens. Its not without embryo slicing and recombination that you get a "geep". 

Even if its not genetic it could be behavioral. Lions and Tigers territories historically use to overlap, and in a very small area today they still do. But a Liger or Tigon was never created until human's made it happen in captivity. Mainly because lions live in prides and often are social while tigers are solitary. 

This question is asked a lot, why can't alligators and crocs cross? Why can reds, blues and blacks cross but not golds and Colombian?

Sorry for no direct answer but there is a lot of unknowns in genetics and hybrids.


----------



## Bntegus (Mar 27, 2012)

they have crossed croc monitors with water monitors but the only problem was that all the born looked like one or the other. well to end these threads about them crossing i will try it does any no where i can get a large male t.teguixin thanks billy.


----------



## james.w (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have a link or any more info on the croc/water crosses? This is the first I have heard about this.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck on the cross, just make sure you are set-up to separate them in case things go wrong.


----------



## Bntegus (Mar 27, 2012)

james.w said:


> Do you have a link or any more info on the croc/water crosses? This is the first I have heard about this.



i read something about it along time ago cant remember where then the other day frank retes brought it up it was in a book i will look through some of my old books and papers.


----------

